
Destiny 2’s Google Stadia Population Has Dropped by More Than Half Since Launch - tmpz22
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/01/03/destiny-2s-google-stadia-population-has-dropped-by-more-than-half-since-launch/#10ef3fec2604
======
kdamica
Impossible to say without all the data, but I'd bet that this has more to do
with low Stadia sales than performance issues (though the two are related). I
also imagine that Stadia purchasers are different from console owners in ways
that might lead to higher natural churn rates.

~~~
SmirkingRevenge
Its probably due to Destiny 2 being one of two free titles at launch.

------
mesozoic
I'm not very interested in this until they figure out how to make the games
free or subscription based. I really don't see the point otherwise. Sure there
are use cases but not for me as a entrenched gamer.

------
Arbalest
There's a number of youtube videos and probably written reviews which explain
why: It just never lived up to the hype, in multiple ways. People have
different experiences and lots end up with unusable amounts of lag. The first
people on Stadia had to actually buy hardware too, so these are people who
were already a little bit invested.

~~~
mooman219
Saw the same thing with Microsoft's xcloud. Apples to apples comparisons are
pretty lackluster right now, but it looks like Stadia has lower input latency.
That might be in part due to the controller connection design. People using
their Xbox controllers are going through bluetooth, then their phone. Overall,
the normal laws of physics latency caused by distance look to be deal breakers
for a lot of players, meaning cloud gaming in general might stay niche for a
lot longer. Stadia is getting the bad press because it's first to expose the
issue what would affect all the services. Xcloud has the potential to steam
from a local xbox which might make things a bit more interesting, but the
whole thing is still in beta.

~~~
gamblor956
Xcloud is still in beta for a reason...so they can work out the kinks.

Stadia needed another year or two itself to work out the inevitable problems.

~~~
cfjgvjh
I saw people that decided to not jump into Stadia claiming it was another one
of Google's abondonware projects. I really hope they fix the issues and try to
push gaming forward. I personally think it can be huge here in Japan if done
right.

~~~
dkersten
_“If done right”_ but they haven’t shown that they can, since they launched it
in a half baked state, with a tiny game library and high cost (having to pay
for the subscription _and_ games).

~~~
dkersten
To add to that, stadia has claimed teraflop _”power”_ that is almost double of
the XBox One X yet runs red dead redemption 2 at half the resolution of what
the Xbox does.

